# Ryanair have changed my schedule



## Danmo (7 Aug 2007)

I booked flights with Ryanair for a three day trip going out on Sunday and returning Wed. I just got an email to say that they have changed my itinerary to return on the Friday. This is too long as I only intended a short break. From the email, it appears I can accept the change or apply for a credit or refund for the CHANGED FLIGHT only. Has anyone else any experience of this? It looks like I either lose the money on the outbound flight if I cancel altogether or am stuck with going for week.
Any advice?


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2007)

Most likely covered in their terms & conditions.


----------



## zag (7 Aug 2007)

Advice - follow up with the relevant consumer body (can't remember the name) - I don't think refunding one half of the fare would be acceptable since you bought the two tickets (out and back) in one transaction.  The outbound leg is of no use to you since Ryanair changed the schedule.

It's like saying that one leg of a pair of trousers is damaged, so we will cut that one off and refund it for you.  The other leg is fine, so we're not refunding it.  Ryanair will say that they are selling two point-point tickets and not a return, but the way they are sold (and ticketed) under one reservation number ties the two flights together in my view.

Ryanair don't let you buy multi-stage tickets as far as I know - so you can't book Dublin-Gatwick, Gatwick-Berlin and Berlin-Dublin in one transaction, but you can book one-way or return.  The implication here is that a return ticket on their engine is as normally defined - out and back.  If they can't fly you back, then it is reasonable that they refund the out portion also.

They may have some terms and conditions covering this, but these are unlikely to over-ride any statutory or FAA/ITAA/whatever protection provided, no more than them saying "If you are delayed by 36h we will not provide any assistance at all" would over-ride the requirement to provide refreshments, etc . . .

z


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2007)

zag said:


> Advice - follow up with the relevant consumer body (can't remember the name)


NCA or Aviation Regulator perhaps? From the former:


> *If the airline cancels
> 
> *But if the airline cancels your flight at short notice, you may be entitled to:
> 
> ...


----------



## efm (7 Aug 2007)

AFAIK - Ryanair have a term in their T's & C's that states they are a "point to point" airline and will not entertain any requested for costs / refunds as a result of onward flights missed or changes to scheduled services


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2007)

You mean [broken link removed]?


> *'Point-to-Point' Airline*
> Ryanair is strictly a 'point-to-point' airline. We therefore do not offer, and cannot facilitate, the transfer of passengers or their baggage to other flights, whether operated by Ryanair or other carriers. You should therefore not book onward flights with Ryanair or indeed with any other air or surface carrier.


----------



## efm (7 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> You mean [broken link removed]?


 
That's it!


----------



## zag (7 Aug 2007)

Hmm - interesting.  According to this - [broken link removed] -there's not a lot to be done in this case.

I still find it hard to believe that under other (non-aviation) regulations someone can sell you something, then cancel one part and insist you take and pay for the other part.  *Especially* where the two parts are sold under a single reference - the 6 digit code used for booking references.

z


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2007)

Also from the _Ryanair Ts&Cs_:


> *Flight cancellations and schedule changes*
> If your flight is cancelled or before the date of travel, is rescheduled so as to depart more than three hours before or after the original departure time then you will be entitled to a travel credit or full refund of all monies paid if the alternative flight/s offered are not suitable to you and you do not travel.
> Ryanair does not provide compensation for flights which are delayed or cancelled for reasons beyond Ryanair's control. You may therefore wish to ensure that you have suitable private insurance cover in force to cover such eventualities. Your rights under EU Regulation 261/2004 are unaffected, so in the case of denied boarding, flight cancellation or a delay in excess of two hours you will be provided with a written notice setting out the rules for compensation and assistance in line with such Regulation.
> Passengers who book well in advance should re-check their outward/return flight timings on [broken link removed] or with a Ryanair reservations centre between 24 and 72 hours prior to departure.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2007)

Danmo said:


> I booked flights with Ryanair for a three day trip going out on Sunday and returning Wed. I just got an email to say that they have changed my itinerary to return on the Friday. This is too long as I only intended a short break. From the email, it appears I can accept the change or apply for a credit or refund for the CHANGED FLIGHT only. Has anyone else any experience of this? It looks like I either lose the money on the outbound flight if I cancel altogether or am stuck with going for week.
> Any advice?


Any chance of taking a refund on the original outgoing flight and getting an alternative one going out on the Tuesday (or whatever)? Or is accommodation etc. already booked?


----------



## z109 (7 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Also from the _Ryanair Ts&Cs_:



"If your flight is cancelled or before the date of travel, is rescheduled so as to depart more than three hours before or after the original departure time then you will be entitled to a travel credit or full refund of all monies paid if the alternative flight/s offered are not suitable to you and you do not travel."

This would seem to indicate that a full refund of all monies paid should be the full payment for the itinerary? (i.e. for both flights and including the booking fee). The _all monies paid_ would seem to be the important bit.

You could try claiming on your credit card that the services are not going to be provided, but I'm not sure how much luck you will have.

PS Danmo, you did book a return trip?


----------



## jhegarty (7 Aug 2007)

Would a charge back on the credit card work. ?... tell them what you ordered isn't been delivered....


----------



## Danmo (8 Aug 2007)

Hi
Thanks for the replies. Their terms and conditions say that "As your flight times have changed significantly (more than 2 hours before or after the original scheduled departure times), you may apply either for a Travel Credit for the unused flight sector(s)on your booking or a full refund of all monies paid." When you click on the link in the email it says you can cancel *all *flights for all passengers so maybe you can get a full refund. It's not very clear. I suppose I will just wait and see what appears on my credit card. Takes 7-10 days.  I could fly back Aerlingus via Toulouse but it's not worth the extra hassle and expense. Luckily I can cancel the hotel anytime up to 4pm the day before I arrive. I have never actually flown ryanair and now probably never will. They are not dependenable in my opinion although I know of lots of people who have never had any problems.


----------



## Guest127 (8 Aug 2007)

One of the Cu juniors flights was cancelled as a result of the liquid bomb scares last August. the flight out from Dublin as it transpired. BMI Baby at first offered only a refund on the outward flight but stated ( verbally from their customer care centre in England- so maybe it was just one persons decision)that she was not entitled to a return refund as that flight operated to schedule. However they did make a full refund when she explained that it wasn't possible to return if she didn't 'go'.


----------

